# Sendmail problem with hotmail



## vamos (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello, *I* have change dedicated this night, configure hosts etc. etc. but *I* have a problem with hotmail service:


> Jul  3 23:45:25 vamosmt2 sendmail[1276]: q63NjPax001276: from=www, size=472, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<201207032345.q63NjPax001276@vamosmt2.org>, relay=www@localhost
> Jul  3 23:45:25 vamosmt2 sm-mta[1277]: q63NjPSV001277: from=<www@vamosmt2.org>, size=716, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<201207032345.q63NjPax001276@vamosmt2.org>, proto=ESMTP, daemon=IPv4, relay=localhost [127.0.0.1]
> Jul  3 23:45:25 vamosmt2 sendmail[1276]: q63NjPax001276: to=Team404-Vamos@hotmail.fr, ctladdr=www (80/80), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30472, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (q63NjPSV001277 Message accepted for delivery)
> Jul  3 23:45:26 vamosmt2 sm-mta[1279]: q63NjPSV001277: to=<Team404-Vamos@hotmail.fr>, ctladdr=<www@vamosmt2.org> (80/80), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:01, mailer=esmtp, pri=30716, relay=mx1.hotmail.com. [65.55.92.184], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable
> ...



My all tested hosts:

```
::1			localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1		localhost vamosmt2 vamosmt2.org

::1			localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1		vamosmt2.org vamosmt2
And 20 others...
```

Do you have a solution? Now 2 days *I* try to fix that. Thanks.


----------



## tay9000 (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't use sendmail, but one thing I noticed is the MX record for your domain is mail.vamosmt2.org, which points to 91.121.235.180. However, the PTR record for 91.121.235.180 points to zeus.hostingnws.com. The PTR for that IP should probably point to mail.vamosmt2.org. Or some servers may reject your mail. This could only be one part of the problem.

vamosmt2.org.		86400	IN	MX	10 mail.vamosmt2.org.
mail.vamosmt2.org.	86400	IN	A	91.121.235.180
180.235.121.91.in-addr.arpa. 86400 IN	PTR	zeus.hostingnws.com.

Good luck!


----------



## vamos (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello, *I* know but, *I* was have an other dedicated before two days and *I* was not have this problem, *I* have try to contact my hosting and doesn't find the problem. 

Thanks for answer, help


----------



## TheDreamer (Jul 6, 2012)

Hotmail is known to sometimes give less than helpful "Service Unavailable" messages when they've decided they're blocking your IP for spam reasons.  That is instead of soft errors to make you keep trying (for 5 days) or descriptive "you are blocked, go to this link to get unblocked."

I noticed that the IP of mail.vamosmt2.org (91.205.43.28) is listed on Spamhaus's SBL.  Hotmail uses some proprietary system and they don't seem to provide a way to tell if or why they're blocking a given sender.  But, we watch a few well known block lists to give us the heads up on when we might start having trouble delivering to Hotmail or Yahoo!.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/query/SBL80808


----------



## vamos (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello, I have speak with me hosting, the problem will be fixed, Thanks all.


----------

